# white moth



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

hi guy

yestarday when i was mowing i notice some white moth flying around

here where a live (quebec canada ) people call them « pyral des prés » and can be a early signs of worm. bunch of my neighbours have these ..

should i worry ? 
if so what could i use to kill these ? 
could scott grub bgone max work?

thanks again


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@deschenes20 I moved this to the Pest folder

Yes you should worry. The moth wont hurt the lawn, but they are laying eggs and the babies will eat the grass. Ideally you should have a product in the lawn before the adults lay the eggs, but you still have time. The question is, what products can you get in canada? What is the active ingredient on the scott product you can get?


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

@g-man

well i can get the us version off scott grub be gone max easly or just order from seedworldusa

that just suck cause shipping from seedworld is costly and i just receive my last order 2 week ago haha

here is the active ingredient from the scott product


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a bacteria. I dont know how effective this is.

@Babameca can you help him get something local?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@deschenes20 
Acelepryn is allowed to be used by certified companies in Quebec. Herbu is a franchise, check if they have someone in your region. Ot call and ask any company near you, if they have it. Herbu buys in truck loads this season.
https://www.herbu.com/
seedworld is your second option. Opt for Imidicloprid there(banned in Qc). Use UPS 2 days expedited (I know it is costly) and try to get more than just one thing...You can also find some on ebay.ca


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

Babameca said:


> @deschenes20
> Acelepryn is allowed to be used by certified companies in Quebec. Herbu is a franchise, check if they have someone in your region. Ot call and ask any company near you, if they have it. Herbu buys in truck loads this season.
> https://www.herbu.com/
> seedworld is your second option. Opt for Imidicloprid there(banned in Qc). Use UPS 2 days expedited (I know it is costly) and try to get more than just one thing...You can also
> find some on ebay.ca


thanks again babameca

i dont see any herbu in my region

i will try to ask my friend who run nutrite here


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

@g-man @Babameca

so i just talk to my friend and here is what i use for white moth

just to be honest i am not sure i have an infestation but when i mow i probably see ten of these white moth ..


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@deschenes20 IMO this should work. It knocks down pretty much everything above soil level. It is labelled for lawns. It is similar to bifenthrin.


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

Babameca said:


> @deschenes20 IMO this should work. It knocks down pretty much everything above soil level. It is labelled for lawns. It is similar to bifenthrin.


the only thing i am concern about this is that i dont understand how to mix it hahah

https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/agrian-cg-fs1-production/pdfs/Prelude_Label1p.pdf


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

30ml in 4l per 100m2 sprayed evenly


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

Babameca said:


> 30ml in 4l per 100m2 sprayed evenly


yeah that about what i saw after i have reread the label


----------

